# dubai dog walks



## dolce (Mar 11, 2009)

Dear Dog parents & lovers,

On behalf of our lovely dog we have decided to create a new committee to hold dog meet ups in Dubai.

We never seemed to find the right place, crowd, environment, and surrounding for our lovely pets!!

Having trouble to meet up to with other dogs in Dubai?

I have managed to find a very good location to start our meet ups, in al Barsha 1, behind MOE ( Mall of the Emirates). Its a huge open desert space.

My husband and I are willing to hold this meet up, given that it is very hard to arrange a dog meet up here in Dubai.

We will be preparing a weekly schedule for our doggies fun time.

We are welcoming you this Friday the 13th at 5pm in Al Barsha 1.

For further information, please contact:

]
PS: dont forget to have some snacks and water as they will get hungry.

Looking forward to seeing you and your loved ones

Best

Dubai Dog Meet ups!


----------



## IZ_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Sounds cool! Is Dubai a "dog-friendly" city?

If I decide to bring my French Bulldog from the U.S., I wonder how long it would be to keep her in quarantine.? 

It will be at least 30 days in New Zealand.


----------



## bex (Oct 13, 2008)

Sounds like a plan! Just one question are your dogs small? We have a chocolate lab which seems to terrify other owners due to his size! Sadly we are busy this fri but please do keep us informed of any other meet ups.

Thankyou x


----------



## bex (Oct 13, 2008)

iz...dubai sadly isnt that dog friendly...most locals seem to be scared of any dog, no matter the size! however there are a few areas in which the dogs seem to be tolarated, you just have to pick the areas carefully.
Have you checked that your breed isnt on the banned list? not to sure on quarintine times as we are from a country which has adopted the pet passport system. Try and look on the defra sight for more info, hope this helps a little


----------



## dolce (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
This Friday we are organizing a dog meet up on the beach. 
Our small and growing group contains over 6 dogs, of different sizes.
All are welcome.
We usually hang around JBR beach to socialize. If we get over 10 dogs I will introduce a new empty spot where dogs can run freely.

Please bring enough water and food for your dogs.

You can call me on 

We are looking forward to meeting you all.
Thanks

Mostafa


----------



## Bobthefireman (May 3, 2009)

dolce said:


> Hi Everyone,
> This Friday we are organizing a dog meet up on the beach.
> Our small and growing group contains over 6 dogs, of different sizes.
> All are welcome.
> ...



Hi Dolce,
Nice to see your group, do you still meet up ? 
I've been un Dubai for 7 months now. 
My wife and Murphy our 1 yt old black lab will be joing me later in the year. I've been following the threads on dogs and tolerances to them etc. My dog is used to being able to have some free running time and i was wondering if your group has found somewhere to do this ? and like all labs he adores the water ...can he go for a swin in the sea anywhere I've no problem with early rising or late evening times.
Also.....has anyone watched the Dog Whisperer? It's a programme from the USA and it offers some really good tips for dogs living in places with high temperatures such as excersing them on treadmills...... They love it !!


----------



## Expatmanuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi; well it looks like I have a job there if I want it! Will definitely join you all for the walks, might even socialise my collie in the end! The hound loves everybody.
My MAIN concern is, my two are content with 20 mins walk twice a day but they DO need that. Suppose I get home from work around 4 or 5pm, will they be able to cope with a) the thermal shock of coming out of aircon to the outside, and b) be allowed to walk around on grass outside my apartment block, if I clean up after them? They can't last from when I leave for work or their EARLY morning walk until late evening when it's a BIT cooler! Have to make a decision probably tomorrow...


----------



## sunflower111 (Aug 21, 2010)

dolce said:


> Hi Everyone,
> This Friday we are organizing a dog meet up on the beach.
> Our small and growing group contains over 6 dogs, of different sizes.
> All are welcome.
> ...


Hello,

Can you please let me know if you still meet up? I would love to join you with
my dog.

Nermin


----------



## Tess&Joakim (Jan 4, 2011)

sunflower111 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please let me know if you still meet up? I would love to join you with
> my dog.
> ...


Does anyone want to meet up? I have a very small dog.

Tess


----------



## chaobella (Dec 14, 2010)

Me and puppy would love to join.. though he is still a bit aggressive defensive around other dogs due to the last incident he had  normally he is playful and friendly until a big huge lab bit him on his neck and tried to carry him around like a kitten...


----------



## Tess&Joakim (Jan 4, 2011)

chaobella said:


> Me and puppy would love to join.. though he is still a bit aggressive defensive around other dogs due to the last incident he had  normally he is playful and friendly until a big huge lab bit him on his neck and tried to carry him around like a kitten...


Oh, I am so sorry to hear that!
Were do you live? We live in the marina.


----------



## chaobella (Dec 14, 2010)

Tess&Joakim said:


> Oh, I am so sorry to hear that!
> Were do you live? We live in the marina.


yes he got traumatize but i know he should start playing with other lovelies soon since it is just him and me... we just moved to the gardens recently.. i see you have small dog - my puppy is mix min-pin/ chihuahua.


----------



## Tess&Joakim (Jan 4, 2011)

chaobella said:


> yes he got traumatize but i know he should start playing with other lovelies soon since it is just him and me... we just moved to the gardens recently.. i see you have small dog - my puppy is mix min-pin/ chihuahua.


Great you also have a small dog! I have just moved to Dubai so I don´t have a car at the moment. I can come to you when I get a car or if you will be close to the marina any day let me know and we can meet up  If he is a little bit scared maybe it is best if we meet and just walk them together and then let them play next time.


----------



## chaobella (Dec 14, 2010)

Tess&Joakim said:


> Great you also have a small dog! I have just moved to Dubai so I don´t have a car at the moment. I can come to you when I get a car or if you will be close to the marina any day let me know and we can meet up  If he is a little bit scared maybe it is best if we meet and just walk them together and then let them play next time.


sounds like a good plan. I can drive down there though im not sure about the areas in marina where u can walk them without getting angry stares LOL


----------



## Tess&Joakim (Jan 4, 2011)

chaobella said:


> sounds like a good plan. I can drive down there though im not sure about the areas in marina where u can walk them without getting angry stares LOL


I have found some places to walk that are good but i think there is even more at your place of course. If you want to you can send me your facebook details or your e-mail in a pm to me ( not allowed to write it here).


----------



## sheilad (Feb 13, 2011)

Tess&Joakim said:


> Does anyone want to meet up? I have a very small dog.
> 
> Tess


we are relocating in the next 3 months with our 2 small dogs. I will pick up this thread again and hopefully we can meet up for a walk and a bark !


----------

